# Single or double TBG



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

So for the past couple weeks I have been shooting a cheap slingshot with tubes. I want to upgrade to the scout but I am stumped on what bands to get. I know I want theraband but should I get double or single. I have been only shooting marbles but I will probably upgrade to 3/8 steel when I get the scout. So what is better for a mix of marbles and 3/8 steel balls. I understand that the steel is heavier so it is probably better to use with double bands and that the marbles would be better on singles but how bad would marbles be on doubles or steel on singles??? I guess what I am asking is what is the least compromise (if that makes sense)

Thanks for any input

-Jacob


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Answer - Singles

3/8 steel does not require doubles. Way too heavy!

You didn't specify marble size . A 5/8 inch march weighs approximately the same as 7/16 in steel obviously making it heavier than the 3/8 .

If you overpower your ammo you will wear out bands FAST.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I find doubles work wonders for dispatching .490 lead, but that's if I'm looking for dinner. I'm actually rediscovering the joys of tubes again


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot guys. I'll get two singles and maybe a double just in case I ever want to upgrade

Thanks again. This forum has really helped me out


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, how would 1/2 inch steel go with single bands (no taper)?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jmart432 said:


> Also, how would 1/2 inch steel go with single bands (no taper)?


One inch singles will work.


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheers


----------

